# just did my first metric century today for this year



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I felt like taking it easy today, so my pace was a nice 17 to 18 miles an hour on flats and really slow on up hills at 14 mph with ease  I just kept going and going. honestly, I wanted to do 100 miles today but I did not have the time since it was getting dark, I did not have any food other then some glucose tabs(for diabetic reasons), and about 1.6 litters of water. 

I have done rides up to 87 miles on my hybrid last summer but at really slow pace(12 mph with slow group, I sand bagged).

I felt great and still do. 

Honestly, this is just the beginning....  

I think I kept a good pace, just kept it in the 34 most the time and trimmer my FD a lot.

I know this is not impressive but I just thought I'd share... 

Sorry, I do not have a time, but I had fun with a smile on my face the whole time  <just like that


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Where did you go?


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Where did you go?


I did the group ride course then relaxed on the fox river bike path to finish it off. 

I really need to find better places to ride that's a little more "scenic". 

And I am finally set on the saddle I want: Arione, finally done with the test saddle.

Any suggestions on where to ride around Geneva, Aaron?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, we will hook up when I am back in town. Probably in August.


----------

